# e.I.'s workout log



## extremeintensity (Mar 6, 2016)

Today...  March 6 morning work out 
Run 5 min.
Row machine 3 minutes
Warm-up with leg raised pushups 
5 sets  light incline bench. By 24-18 rep range
4 sets higher incline db flyes
Cable curls. 4 sets, one set 12, 3 sets  24 reps
Crunches
120 triceps rope pull downs moderate weight. 
Did pull down 12 pulling apart then 17 with hands together to hit different heads then repeat to 120 reps.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 6, 2016)

What are your goals?


----------



## extremeintensity (Mar 6, 2016)

I want to grow my muscles out but strength to of course. But mainly to be big pumped up and vascular.


----------



## extremeintensity (Mar 6, 2016)

A couple people said to go for light benching and fast High reps few times a week then go back to heavy and try and set pr. That's what I'm trying. I posted a thread called weak bench. I was at 130 on my bench. So maybe this light pump work will help me recruit more fibres to use and grow with my next routine I guess


----------



## snake (Mar 7, 2016)

extremeintensity said:


> I want to grow my muscles out but strength to of course. But mainly to be big pumped up and vascular.



"Big pumped up" will require some years of training and a solid diet. If you intend on being "Vascular"; that's diet too. (Got the importance of a proper diet?)


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Mar 7, 2016)

Lifter heavier. Higher volume 6-12 reps. Keep switching that up. Eat some meat. Eat some pussy. Eat some more meat. Go to bed. Grow muscles.


----------

